# Used '06 Fuji Team Carbon - should I pull the trigger?



## martinman (Jul 25, 2008)

I've got someone that will sell me a 2006 Fuji Team Carbon bike (full 105) for $1k. Is this a good deal? Any comments on the bike itself? I've tested a Felt f75 in 58" - fit perfectly, but the stem probably needed to be swapped. In my LBS fit session, they commented that my torso to leg height ratio was almost off the chart (longer torso). They suggested that the F75 was great for rides of my stature. The used Fuji is all carbon for about $300 less... 

What do you think?


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... that's a decent enuff deal... I've seen the '06 Team Carbon frame hanging in shops at over a grand and the LBS owner defiant that he ain't cuttin' no deals...

Is the Team adaptable to your torso (I'm the opposite... short torso and long arms and legs)?


----------



## martinman (Jul 25, 2008)

I can't seem to find the geometry measurements of the frame. The link on the Fuji website doesn't work. That's really the unknown now. 

I've seen other carbon road bikes for as little as $1300 on ebay, so I think this is a pretty good deal.


----------



## GCA (Jul 31, 2008)

I bought that exact model brand new, last year for $1,000.00.
It retailed for $2.100.00. I did see it at a few shops for $1,399.00.
I like the bike, it looks good has good components and rides well.
My LBS fitter says the bike will work well for me, for what I do.
120 miles a week.(A couple of 20 mile workouts during the week.
Weekends 65-100 miles).
I am looking into some custom wheels.(Open Pro's or Velocity).

If there are any other questions you might have, just ask.

GCA


----------



## martinman (Jul 25, 2008)

GCA said:


> If there are any other questions you might have, just ask.
> GCA


Ok - can you tell me about the geometry? Is it compact or does it favor a more spread out type of feeling? Also, where you get it from? That sounds like a great deal!

mark


----------



## GCA (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok - can you tell me about the geometry? Is it compact or does it favor a more spread out type of feeling? Also, where you get it from? That sounds like a great deal!

mark

I happened to have a copy of all the spec's. If you give me your fax # I will fax them to you?

GCA


----------



## martinman (Jul 25, 2008)

Unfortunately, I don't have a fax. 

Can you tell me: the top tube length, head angle, head tube heightf, and wheelbase for a 58?


----------



## GCA (Jul 31, 2008)

Unfortunately, I don't have a fax. 

Can you tell me: the top tube length, head angle, head tube heightf, and wheelbase for a 58?

Top Tube: 563.9
Head Angle: 73.5
Head Tube Length: 169
Wheelbase: 995.7

I Hope this will help,

GCA


----------



## martinman (Jul 25, 2008)

GCA said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have a fax.
> 
> Can you tell me: the top tube length, head angle, head tube heightf, and wheelbase for a 58?
> 
> ...


Ok, so the only difference between these measurements and the Felt F75 is the top tube- the felt is at 573mm (center to center), horizontal is 580mm. Everything is pretty much the same. 

I assume this minimal difference can be made up in stem length?


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Check your PM.


----------



## GCA (Jul 31, 2008)

(Also, where you get it from)

How used is this bike?. That would be a concern.
Just around this time last year I picked my bike up on sale new from Performance.
This is a good time to buy last year models.
I would take a look, for a few more bucks you may be able to get a good deal on a new bike.

GCA


----------

